# My G-noe



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

nice lowsider!

I think Tom-in-Orl will chime you in, he had a 13ft lowsider but gave away to Greg T.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

Does it have a metal nose cap? I have been told many of the older models had the VIN placed underneath the metal nose caps. My highsider is a 1989. When I removed my metal nose cap it did not. Just a thought.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You boat is probably mid 80s. The model is now referred to as a 13' Lowsider or a 15'4 Lowsider depending upon the length.

I am pretty sure that Gheenoe has always put the serial numbers on the back of the transom in the top right corner. If you can find the serial number you can have the DMV trace it or possibly call Gheen Mfg to trace it.

Never heard that about the serial numbers under the metal nose caps. That is interesting.

There is also the possibility that its a fake/clone/copy. Does it say Gheenoe anywhere on the boat?


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Thanks t_i_o 
It does have the prized metal nose with Gheenoe and I removed and patched the holes left by the side plates so it authentic. I was just curious..I was able to get it registered as home made with reciepts of materials I put in to it so I really don't need the HIN or anything. Since I'm here and typing I'd like to get some feed back about HP. I'm going to be installing a T-H marine mini jacker I got last week and I wanted to get some opinions on how much HP is really max on this hull. I'm a pretty big guy at 6'3"-250lbs and I plan on taking my two young boys. I don't need speed, but I do need to plane well. All ideas, comments, and smart remarks welcome.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I think it was someone at Art's Swap Shop in Tampa (Gheenoe dealer) that told me about the HIN being stamped/placed somewhere under the metal nose cap in addition to the transom plate. Unsure if it is true because I did not see it on mine. I wonder if someone from the shop could verify.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a 1992 13 footer and the nose piece was plastic with the HIN cut in. I think it was 1992----oh damn I am getting old :-[ :-[


----------

